# Can't 'buildworld' for jail.



## pharaoh (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys I'm new on working on FreeBSD and I need to create two jails so I can run apache and bind, I'm following this guide http://goo.gl/HBSmt and I downloaded the source via sysinstall but there is no rule 'buildworld' or 'installworld' in the source's Makefile. Can anyone help-me?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2011)

Handbook: 24.7 Rebuilding â€œworldâ€.


----------

